# Airtel Max 10 GB -Airtel/KT/FL/10 feedback



## jagzviruz (Sep 3, 2011)

hi friends,
I am planning to take the Max 10 GB -Airtel/KT/FL/10 from Airtel as there is no BSNL Broadband in my area. I would like to get some feedback as to the FUP of the said plan. I read on some other threads that at night the FUP is not active. Is that true ?

I am based in bangalore.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 3, 2011)

Fup is always active..nothing changes in Night but if their is any regional offer then I don't know.. speeds are good in airtel. I would recommend airtel to any1 anytime.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 3, 2011)

Not true.

FUP, if working for you, will be active all the time after you cross the limit.


----------

